# NEW Pics of my Buckskin Big City - Double Buckeroo Filly



## Jill (May 6, 2008)

Erica totally made my day by sending me new pictures this morning of my little Big City filly, Cover Girl, and also her dam, Double. These two come home in about a month, along with another perlino mare. I cannot wait!!!












Cover Girl is by Erica's Buckeroo son, Big City, and out of my mare, Double, who is a BTU granddaughter. I had been looking forward to this baby for so long and am tickled. Cannot wait to meet these two girls, and my other perlino BTU mare, in person soon











Thanks for looking!!!

_PS Cover Girl's mom may now be in foal to DESTINY!!! Same for Sweetie, her auntie _











*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly - Double Bred Buckeroo – Expected To Mature @ 32”









-


----------



## BeckyG (May 6, 2008)

Oh My Gosh......

*She is Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!!!*

(I LOVE her Head... and I love Buckskins!)

-Becky


----------



## Brandi* (May 6, 2008)

She has a perfect little head


----------



## ClickMini (May 6, 2008)

What a beautiful girl, Jill! Well, girlS! Her mommy is a true beauty as well! Congratulations, and thanks for sharing the photos with us. I love seeing those pretty, pretty babies!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 6, 2008)

She's BEAUTIFUL Jill...I bet you can't wait to get them home



Congratulations!!!

Tracy


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 6, 2008)

I'd be ecstatic too! Congratulations on the pretty pretty girls.


----------



## Miniequine (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful girls!!!

~Sandy


----------



## MBhorses (May 6, 2008)

wow

they are both so CUTE.

You are bless


----------



## NMMack (May 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Jill!!!!

She is GORGEOUS!!!!! And looks very similar to her Handsome Uncle Peanut!!!!!





Tell Double, that her adventurous Brother is going to be a Papa here soon too! The Little Monkey got together with our little Mare somehow/sometime just before we gelded him! Took us completely by Surprise, but we are thrilled to death too!!!





We are just thrilled for you, with all your Gorgeous Babies Jill!!!

Nancy & Mike


----------



## Leeana (May 6, 2008)

Jill and Erica, she is beautiful! I love those BTU horses too


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 6, 2008)

Oh gosh! Look at that tiny, gorgeous head! And I've always liked her dam. You must be crossing the days off your calendar.


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 6, 2008)

Very very nice filly Jill....and I love mom too!


----------



## PaintNminis (May 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jrae (May 6, 2008)

Ooohhhh, pretty! I love them both!


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am really thrilled with Cover Girl (and loving Double more and more w/ each picture). Cover Girl's just what I had been dreaming of / hoping for since last May!!!

Plus, I know how much I love the disposition and heart Bandito / BTU put on their foals and I have two Big City babies here already and they are such people loving horses who love to "show off". I am excited to get to know what's on the inside of Cover Girl given the personality predispositions she's got going on top and bottom with her breeding.


----------



## Rebecca (May 6, 2008)

Wow Jill they're beautiful!



Cover Girl is stunning!!!! Love her head. You must be sooooo happy! Congratulations on two lovely new ladies!


----------



## jrae (May 6, 2008)

Jill,

Infinity thinks that she should come live with her grandma!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 6, 2008)

She is very pretty Jill! Can't wait to see her without her baby fuzz.


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful FILLY





Love that gorgeous head, and Buckskin color to boot!!


----------



## Lightning crest farm (May 6, 2008)

WOW



:shocked



Beautifl!!!!!


----------



## River Wood (May 6, 2008)

Gotta love buckskin!




pretty.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 6, 2008)

Very nice filly, Jill, Congrats! I don't blame you for being in love with her, she's a very pretty girl.





Jodi


----------



## ~Palomino~ (May 6, 2008)

She is GORGEOUS Jill! Love her!


----------



## Relic (May 7, 2008)

Just BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone!!!











I'm so thankful to Erica for selling Double to me (omg, LONG ago!) and letting her hang out to be bred to Big City, foal out, and be rebred to Destiny. I got to see Cover Girl's birth and it will be one of my happiest memories for a long time to come











Also, so happy that Erica was (as usual!) on the ball!!! I nominated DunIT's foals for the futurity and, me being me, waited until the last minute to send the forms in via over night. The next day, I remembered Double!!!! Lucky for me, Erica had already taken care of nominating Cover Girl











I hope that Double, Cover Girl and Sweetie will arrive here in the afternoon or evening... I probably will need an adult beverage to settle down. I will be SO wound up!!! And then have another girly girl coming right soon after these Erica girls... Yeah, I will be just a little bit intense around "homecoming". Four new girls


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2008)

NMMack said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Jill!!!!
> 
> She is GORGEOUS!!!!! And looks very similar to her Handsome Uncle Peanut!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nancy and Mike --

OH!!!! I can't wait to see Peanut's baby!!!! That baby's got all kinds of kin here (uncles, aunts, cousins...). Our baby boys aren't babies anymore





Jill

_Peanut and DunIT, April 2005:_


----------



## CKC (May 7, 2008)

Very nice ladies you have there! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Manyspots (May 7, 2008)

Jill I would be excited too if I were you! What a beautiful filly Cover Girl is and her dam looks pretty too! Good for you! Erica has some very nice foals. Congratulations! Lavonne


----------



## Basketmiss (May 7, 2008)

What pretty ladies you have Jill. I cant wait til you get them home and your other and show us more pix!!

Missy


----------



## hairicane (May 7, 2008)

Both are lovely!!!! Half brother Banker says HI!!!


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!!! I can't wait to meet Double, Cover Girl, and Sweetie. I'm especially excited for Cover Girl to be able to play with Ducky and Passion, our 2008 babies up here. It is really going to make me happy to see the three babies running around together


----------



## OhHorsePee (May 8, 2008)

He is a looker! And look at those little ears! Congratulations!


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, Fran











But, it's a she, which makes me really happy.... I have so many boys but you know, I'd have kept this one no matter what was going on down below


----------



## Dona (May 8, 2008)

That's a gorgeous little girl, Jill.....I can see why you are so excited!!!!


----------



## tnovak (May 9, 2008)

Gorgeous baby!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2008)

Thank you, Dona and Tina



:wub





Can't wait to have her home, but the anticipation is pretty sweet, too (lots of day dream material)


----------



## nootka (May 10, 2008)

Very pretty! She has a beautiful, alert expression.

You have every right to be proud!

Liz


----------



## Jill (May 11, 2008)

Thank you, Liz


----------

